# Terminating service of migration agent



## charrob (Jan 19, 2009)

I would like to end appointment of my migration agent due to unsatisfactory service. How would I let DIAC know that they should communicate with me directly ? From DIAC website I understood that, I have to submit form 956. Is there any other form required i.e form 1193 (Communicating by e-mail with the department) to update DIAC about my email address ? Is form 1022 (change of circumtances) need to be sumitted.

Please extend your guidance.
Thanks


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

charrob said:


> I would like to end appointment of my migration agent due to unsatisfactory service. How would I let DIAC know that they should communicate with me directly ? From DIAC website I understood that, I have to submit form 956. Is there any other form required i.e form 1193 (Communicating by e-mail with the department) to update DIAC about my email address ? Is form 1022 (change of circumtances) need to be sumitted.
> 
> Please extend your guidance.
> Thanks


What agency are you using,

are you contracted to pay in full even if you terminate

Regards Gordon


----------



## charrob (Jan 19, 2009)

I paid him full amount in the while signing contract .. that was the mistake done by me .. Now anyway I advised DIAC to communicate with me directly and I verified it tooo ....


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Charrob all MARA registered migration agents have to be very careful about how they charge. It's part of the MARA Code. If you have paid your agent for all work, but your agent has not performed all the worked you have paid him/her for, then you should be entitled to a refund for work not undertaken. 

If you have issues, contact the MARA and ask for help. That's what the MARA is there for.

If you have not used a MARA agent then I am afraid you will be stuck with the contract you have signed. Although, I am sure there is room for argument even there.

Cheers,
Veronika


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

This is why, when choosing an agent, it is SO important to make sure they are MARA/MIA registered.

I hope you get it sorted.

Dolly


----------



## charrob (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Veronika and Dolly for your feedback ... 

This migration agency has a MARA agent but they never file visa through his name, which I got to know only after I received xerox copy of Form 1276. I submitted them this form after I filled up all my details, leaving agent details section of form unfilled. But later when I chased them to get photocopy of this form for my record, I got to know dirty fact about this company....

I questioned them about same but answer was not satisfactory also I saw lack of responsibility in their day-to-day work towards handling client's application. So finally I decided to take control in my hand and deal with DIAC directly ...

This agency is also not good at answering clients query and takes hell lot of time in responding... the one thing what I expected, atleast they send additional documents to DIAC promptly but sadly they can't even do a job mailman professionally ... 

It took one month for them to know whereabout of my documents which I handed over to them to submit to DIAC ... later I sent form 956 and DIAC incorporated this change of termination of agent's service !


----------



## maverick121 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Which agency did u use?*

Hi,

Could u tell which agency u used.as hunting 4 an agency rt nw in India..all look d same..since u had a bad experience could atleast avoid that one.


Thanks in Advance.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Please send the name of the agency through private message and don't post it on the forum.

The forum has to be very careful about 'naming and shaming' companies since only one side is usually presented on the forum, and there have been threats of legal action in the past....

Regards,
Karen


----------

